# Trolling motor reverse only



## Dustyb78

Did you ever get the "stuck in reverse issue" resolved? I have the same issue. It started last week and I thought it was good after disconnecting the battery at home, but as soon as I got it on the water again, all I had was reverse. Any help would be great.


----------



## topnative2

take cover off and clean all connectors and see if makes a difference

do not forget to check where the handle rotates inside that makes the contacts wrk rt.

if it does not fix it swap the wires---to see if u get foward while in reverse

take to shop


----------



## Dustyb78

I figured it out. After pulling the top cover and cycling the handle forward and reverse I noticed a thick washer just bouncing around on the rheostat shaft. That washer had fallen off the plastic tiller handle, it's actually a magnet that has a pick up on the bottom side of the circuit board. After sliding it back on the shaft and securing it with a dab of 5200 it seems to be working fine again. 
I hope this can help somebody out.


----------



## topnative2

need to remember that one...thanks


----------



## TeeRax22

Dustyb78 said:


> I figured it out. After pulling the top cover and cycling the handle forward and reverse I noticed a thick washer just bouncing around on the rheostat shaft. That washer had fallen off the plastic tiller handle, it's actually a magnet that has a pick up on the bottom side of the circuit board. After sliding it back on the shaft and securing it with a dab of 5200 it seems to be working fine again.
> I hope this can help somebody out.


----------



## TeeRax22

Thanks for this post year ago, found the same issue with the small magnet. I only had reverse.


----------



## G kappel

Dustyb78 said:


> I figured it out. After pulling the top cover and cycling the handle forward and reverse I noticed a thick washer just bouncing around on the rheostat shaft. That washer had fallen off the plastic tiller handle, it's actually a magnet that has a pick up on the bottom side of the circuit board. After sliding it back on the shaft and securing it with a dab of 5200 it seems to be working fine again.
> I hope this can help somebody out.


 Thanks Dusty
That fixed mine,much appreciated!


----------

